# Housebreaking dog



## SmokeyJoe (17/5/17)

Howzit guys

I know this is REALLY off topic for a vape forum, but im at my wits end

A few months ago, i bought a Yorkie, Pekingnese mix for my kids and housebreaking the little rat has been a mission. He is now 7 months old

A month or so ago I had him about 90% house trained (Refused to crap outside). But for the last few weeks he has been turning my house into a swimming pool.
Ive tried every method, positive reinforcement, shouting, using rolled up newspaper, treats, etc, the little monster keeps peeing in the house at more and more frequent intervals. The backdoor is always open so he always has a way out into the garden

The problem is that half of my house has laminate flooring in and a few planks have already started lifting.

Anyone have some advice/ideas


----------



## Caramia (17/5/17)

Eish!

All I can offer, is that you (or someone who is able to) be able to watch him 24/7 - get a training (potty) pad (just a rectangular pad with astro turf on), and basically get him to use that (the moment he starts looking for a "spot", guide him towards the pad, OR crate training.
Eventually move the pad towards the outside.

Does he have a friend?
Is he alone at home a lot?

I know, it is difficult with some dogs (extremely clever breeds, and also those who doesn't know their boundaries, perpetually push the limits, and question your authority), especially with winter around the corner.
I had a Weimeraner girl who simply refused to listen (middle child, was potty trained, but a typical Aries, and totally hardegat), until she moved to stay with my mom (also an Aries), they got along like a house on fire, never as much as a drop of water outside her bowl even.

Maybe, if you, or someone in the household, has time, try clicker training? Sometimes outside help is needed.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (17/5/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit guys
> 
> I know this is REALLY off topic for a vape forum, but im at my wits end
> 
> ...


Not the best idea in winter, I had my dogs living outside for about a year. 
After a year i installed a dog door because they would go beserk when there were fireworks etc and I almost lost one of them that had chewed through square mesh to escape.
Once they were "mature" they seem to respect that being inside is a privelage and act accordingly.

I think my sister bought those squares of grass you find on the side of the road and had that in a cat tray for he'd dogs to pee pee in. Was around R15 a block per week and that worked.
Last I checked the dogs go outside on the grass as long as the grass isn't wet or cold.
Try placing grass patches in the areas the dog likes to go and see if it prefers grass to floor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (17/5/17)

Crate train him.

My sister in law crate trains her dogs and it works awesome.

http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/crate_training.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (17/5/17)

I would say try closing the door and making going outside a routine as opposed to " common sense"
My 2 rescues would grace the floor of my new place weekly, Girlfriend stepped in and has now got set pee break times for them, if i dont open for them at 10pm i get some very flustered and insistent pups at my chair and no more slip ups(literally, i fell in one once)
@Nightwalker , any tips there oh canine Yoda like person

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/5/17)

Quakes said:


> Crate train him.
> 
> My sister in law crate trains her dogs and it works awesome.
> 
> http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/dogs/tips/crate_training.html


Thanks, that was my 1st choice, although finances are too strapped to buy a crate


----------



## wiesbang (17/5/17)

Unfortunately in winter it sucks but take him outside as often as possible during the day and stay outside until he pee's. I use to sit on the ground and tell her "gaan piepie" over and over again. So now whenever I tell her to go pee, she goes outside and does the deed.
It's very tedious and it might take a while but it worked for both my dogs. 

If you were in CPT I would lend you my crate if you preferred to use that method.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anneries (17/5/17)

Get those "pee pads" at checkers, its about R90 for 40 odd. You put it where the dog usually goes, and train them to use that, inside. Then as he gets used to it, move it outside. 

We had our fair-share of puppies and they all take to those pads quickly. And it is nice, esp with small breeds that stay inside in winter, you can put it out of sight for the human inhabitants of the house but the dogs will still use it. Then you clean it out when ever it is necessary. 
Used it for everything from rescue puppies to Border Collies


----------



## Maxxis (19/7/17)

Busy training these two. Crate / playpen is working super well. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/7/17)

Maxxis said:


> Busy training these two. Crate / playpen is working super well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck bud. Managed to get our little terror house trained a month ago. Was a mission

Reactions: Like 2


----------

